# Help! 1 year old constantly crying and clingy!



## butterflycake

Hi ladies, little one has become really difficult to keep happy and I'd like some suggestions on how to deal with him - or reassurance it will pass! He was unwell recently with croup and got very fractious and clingy (understandably!) but now he's fit and well that behaviour has continued. He'll play happily for a while but then come to me or dh and cry to be lifted. However if he pick him up for a cuddle he (normally) continues to cry til you stand up with him, this goes on all day though do just isn't practical! Distraction works for a bit but not entirely....... He gets loads of love and affection in the day but he's only recently been sleep trained (just before he fell I'll but not during obvs) could this play a part? He's generally very whiny - going out is now impossible as he cries in the buggy, cries in a high chair etc I'm certain he's not ill - what's going on with him! Help its getting us down :( x


----------



## robinator

Sounds like a little separation anxiety; my dd's was really bad around 13 months. It got much better after that but does still happen on occasion. I always picked her up when I could, but if I really couldn't (hands covered in dish soap, etc), I'd just tell her I was sorry but couldn't pick her up right then. She'd howl, but she was fine. Just meet his need when you can; it'll pass :)


----------



## TinySunshine

Omg, I've just come on here about to make a post on a very similar thing then noticed yours! I have an 11 month old boy, and nothing I seem to do makes him happy. This has started up recently, and in our personal situation he's also pulling hair and pinching so I'm feeling really down too. I'm pouring all this love and attention at him and in return he's just doing that and seems to get bored too quickly with his toys, my songs, all he wants to do is complain and bite me which reeally hurts. I'll be stalking this thread xx


----------



## butterflycake

robinator said:


> Sounds like a little separation anxiety; my dd's was really bad around 13 months. It got much better after that but does still happen on occasion. I always picked her up when I could, but if I really couldn't (hands covered in dish soap, etc), I'd just tell her I was sorry but couldn't pick her up right then. She'd howl, but she was fine. Just meet his need when you can; it'll pass :)

Thank u! Nice to hear someone else has been there x I guess we'll ride it out in a similar way to you.... Fingers crossed he improves xxxxx


----------



## robinator

I guess I'd say don't ignore it when you are able to meet his need, but don't get upset at him when he is like this. They're figuring out they are separate people from mom and dad and sometimes don't like that idea so much; so they want to be picked up and reassured.

Sometimes it does get irritating, though!


----------



## MiniKiwi

I'm going through the same thing, my LO used to be such a happy baby and now she'll cry if I'm not making eye contact with her, while clapping, cheering, singing and dancing for her. Fingers crossed it passes soon


----------



## butterflycake

TinySunshine said:


> Omg, I've just come on here about to make a post on a very similar thing then noticed yours! I have an 11 month old boy, and nothing I seem to do makes him happy. This has started up recently, and in our personal situation he's also pulling hair and pinching so I'm feeling really down too. I'm pouring all this love and attention at him and in return he's just doing that and seems to get bored too quickly with his toys, my songs, all he wants to do is complain and bite me which reeally hurts. I'll be stalking this thread xx

Hiya, sorry to hear you're going through similar, it's soul destroying isn't! Hoping these phases pass for both of us soon :(


----------



## butterflycake

MiniKiwi said:


> I'm going through the same thing, my LO used to be such a happy baby and now she'll cry if I'm not making eye contact with her, while clapping, cheering, singing and dancing for her. Fingers crossed it passes soon

Fingers crossed for all of us! It's hard! Xxx


----------



## Laurenmomma

Aaaghhhh I was just about to post about this!

He too will only stop cryin if iv got him and iv got to be standing up!

This morning oh saw how bad he is for the first time and was shocked I have to put up with it as well as dd!

He cries like that until he goes down for his nap around 10.30am and as long as he gets a good sleep he's a different child!

I really hope this will pass! He had become so much better with everything then got sick and had MMR and jabs and they just knocked him! x


----------



## butterflycake

Laurenmomma said:


> Aaaghhhh I was just about to post about this!
> 
> He too will only stop cryin if iv got him and iv got to be standing up!
> 
> This morning oh saw how bad he is for the first time and was shocked I have to put up with it as well as dd!
> 
> He cries like that until he goes down for his nap around 10.30am and as long as he gets a good sleep he's a different child!
> 
> I really hope this will pass! He had become so much better with everything then got sick and had MMR and jabs and they just knocked him! x

Oh dear its so unbelievable hard isn't it - my LO has recently been sleep trained (controlled crying worked in one day why oh why didn't I do it before! and he barely blooming cried! 50 seconds! worth lol!) plus he was ill plus the MMR so maybe more patience is needed..... its so hard though. DH has him all day but I work from home so its a nightmare for us both - we just want him happy!! x


----------



## butterflycake

hiya aplogies if you get 2 replies to this my computer is playing up! its so hard isn't it - really getting us to the end of our rope :(


----------

